# Kevin Love key as Wolves down Mavs for first victory



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Kevin Love had 25 points and 17 rebounds and hit two huge 3s in the fourth quarter to help the Minnesota Timberwolves beat the Dallas Mavericks 99-82 on Sunday night, ending an 18-game losing streak dating to last season.
> 
> The young Wolves closed the game with a 15-0 run and this win has been a long time coming. They lost the last 15 games of last season and the first three of this year, meaning it's been 295 days since the franchise's last victory.


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=320101016

Granted the Mavs have been off this season, but still an impressive victory for the Wolves. Will be interesting watching them going forward.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love was awesome again. Anyone who has watched the Wolves first 4 games will have seen, his stats are not as empty as everyone seems to think. He's playing great basketball and they've given Heat and Thunder two very tough games. Just a shame about the schedule.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ßen said:


> Love was awesome again. Anyone who has watched the Wolves first 4 games will have seen, his stats are not as empty as everyone seems to think. He's playing great basketball and they've given Heat and Thunder two very tough games. Just a shame about the schedule.


Does not matter, Love will never get the attention he deserves because he isn't all flash and sex appeal NBA wise. He is by far one of the most skilled bigs in the league, but is looked at as a stat padder on a bad team who plays zero defense. 

Such a shame.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He'll get rid of that tag when the team starts winning games I think/hope. And that should start this year. With so many people interested in Rubio too, Wolves will be watched quite a lot this year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Fortunately, living where I am, I should be able to catch a good portion of Wolves games this season. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The only games I've watched this season are Wolves games :2ti:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Love is a beast. I'd say he's easily a top 10 player. I've seen all 4 games this year, and 2 plays really stand out the most. 

#1, I think against the Heat, he slipped and fell down on the FT line. A guy shot a 3 while he was on the ground. He got up and beat 2 Heat players to the rebound. Just pure hustle and instincts on how to rebound. 

#2, in the clutch when they really needed a shot, with the shot clock winding down, he dribbled, took a step back and nailed a 3 with a defender right in his face. Usually his 3 pointers came as a result of finding a hole in the D and sitting on the 3 point line waiting for the pass and an open shot. Not so last night. Another good one was when Ridnour set a screen on Dirk and he popped another 3 after a step-back. 

He's just a complete, all-around player. He gets zero calls though. One layup he had that he missed he was obviously fouled, but no call. It's like that game after game. But you really can't dispute his productivity. I just ordered his jersey last night. It'll be the only active player's jersey I have, and the only one I've bought in well over a decade.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Love's skills set is just ridiculous for a big. Hopefully Minny locks him up long term.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Love's skills set is just ridiculous for a big. Hopefully Minny locks him up long term.


Yeah it's rare, that's for sure. His 3 point shooting is elite, for any position. His rebounding is as good as I've ever seen, and I saw Rodzilla live in person, and a hell of a lot of games when he was with the Bulls. Like my dad and I were saying tonight during the game, he is basically the same rebounder as Rodman, but with a great offensive game to go along with it. Both were outstanding passers. The Wolves will be retarded, to put it nicely, to not lock him up. They got rid of Al Jefferson to give him more minutes, so apparently management is high enough on Love to warrant at least TRYING to keep him around. From what he's said in interviews, I think he sincerely likes MN and will stick around if they offer him enough. Especially now that they're winning. Before I was worried if they're really crappy that he'd want out. But with Rubio there, and maybe Williams at the 3, that's a pretty nice trio if Williams turns into the stud he's hyped to be. One bad thing I saw today though, was on some sports deal online some "expert" was talking about the rookies, and they said the Wolves were trying to figure out if Williams was a 3 or a 4, but were leaning towards the latter. Not good if he's another 4, since Love is one. That'd mean, to me, if he looks like a stud they need to trade him for a better 2, 3 or 5. I think he's a 3 though, and can play alongside Love.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Now just imagine if Love had Rodman's defense. A scary thought, but unfortunately not realistic. :laugh:

Hopefully Williams pans out as a 3. Thankfully it's only his rookie season, so there's time to figure that out.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Now just imagine if Love had Rodman's defense. A scary thought, but unfortunately not realistic. :laugh:
> 
> Hopefully Williams pans out as a 3. Thankfully it's only his rookie season, so there's time to figure that out.


Haha yeah, I knew I was forgetting something about Rodman! j/k Yeah Love even had a couple nice blocks and steals tonight. His D is improving, and I'm guessing part of that is coaching, and part of it is being quicker due to being lighter. He's still a bit vertically challenged when he's around those 7 footers going for rebounds, but he still gets them more often than not. If he had better athleticism and a bit more height, no doubt in my mind he'd be an all-time great. The basketball IQ and skill-level/skillset combo he has is insane.


----------

